# Heartburn



## Boggler (Jun 28, 2011)

Has anybody else got really bad heartburn?  Could it be the gestone  Haven't slept a wink!!!!!!! I'll take the pain though no hassle if symptom!!!


----------



## Diva las vegas (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi
Just read your post and thought I should mention I have trapped wind causing terrible left sided shoulder pain although not quite the same and not sure of significance
Am on 2ww after 5dt on 7th Sept home pregnancy test date 18th (11 days post) am going a bit crazy waiting hoping analysing 
On Fri 13 th was really queezy all day relieved with eating! And a mild headache all day too then Sat nothing fit as a fiddle but felt disappointed as hoped for symptoms to persist and I'd be pregnant
Reading everything on this site looking for early answers and trying to stay positive hope all is going well for you 
Gerry x


----------



## Kimmilou38 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi, i'm 14 says post fet and have had heartburn for the last few days as well as a tugging and cramping feeling. I've also developed a bit of nausea and keep heaving for no reason! Roll on thurs for otd! Longest 17 days of my life! Best of luck xxxxxxx


----------



## coucou2009 (Sep 12, 2012)

If you are on the progesterone, you will get a whole host of symptoms. Some mimic PMS. Also I sometimes had different symptoms each cycle.


----------



## happyhay (Sep 17, 2009)

I always get heartburn only when I get a positive and I was on progesterone every time so looks like a good sign


----------



## mandymoo12 (May 13, 2013)

I have been getting heartburn too in the last few days. But I have also had nausea and mild headaches and lower back pain!!!

I'm going to test too on 18th September. Last few days I have been a little obsessed, not sure whether I'm getting worse each month. 

Every time I go to the toilet it is a nightmare, because I'm half expecting my AF as it is due now..


----------



## NatalieP (Mar 5, 2011)

My last cycle I had terrible heartburn and I got a bfp. Sadly it didn't last but I know if I get heartburn this time it's a good thing.

Good luck

xxxx


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Boggler... I have it too. Right up to my throat....


----------



## flowersinthewindow (Sep 21, 2010)

Good luck Boggler,

top tip, a drink of milk is really good for settling heartburn

xx


----------



## LisaL29 (Apr 5, 2012)

I had heartburn also from about 8dp2dt right to now at 18weeks.  In the 2ww I never considered it a symptom, I was too busy looking for everything else but it would appear it was.  I've got it really bad, I can and do drink nearly pints of milk a night and I get no relief, I've now reflux to add to that which I woke choking on twice this week!  Very scary!  Heartburn was a sign for me


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Lisa.. Thank u for saying that, I really don't have any symptoms.... I did feel queasy and bloated yesterday and now. Ut I just pent 2 days on and off flights and trains so it could be that! Fingers crossed xx


----------



## LisaL29 (Apr 5, 2012)

Lentil I had zero symptoms.  Looking back I had heartburn and was highly emotional but I was emotional because I'd no symptoms.!! At 7wks heartbeat was saw at fertility clinic and I told them I was so shocked as I felt so well.  I continued to feel great so at 9wks I rang EPU told them I'd a previous mmc and was panicking as I'd yet to develop any symptoms, they saw me and everything was fine, I didn't even have any fatigue not one bit!  

Heartburn was the only thing that remained consistent for me from 2ww to now!

I'm finding the heartburn tough going I sleep practically sitting up now after my near choking experience!  It just got continuely worse from 2ww and milk which settled it in the early bit has zero effect on it now 

Lisa x


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Lisa...    I feel a bit happier to read your experiences. Thank you    and glad you are feeling better now. 
Almost 20 week u must be overjoyed xx


----------

